# Wie Karpfen zubereiten?



## Köfi83 (22. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir helfen?
Ich möchte mich endlich mal an einen Karpfen ran trauen und möchte dafür aber ein wirklich gutes Rezept.
Ich habe keine Möglichkeit diesen zu hältern.

Habe schon gehört man sollte Sie filetieren und die Haut abziehen und am besten panieren?
Hab das hier noch in keinem Rezept gelesen oder hab es überlesen.

Wer kann mir ein gutes Rezept nennen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Köfi:m


----------



## keinangelprofi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Das beste hast du doch gerade selber genannt!#h


----------



## mantikor (22. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

zuerst die haut abziehen dann filetieren und die filets über nacht in milch einlegen, auch das fett muss ganz sauber weggeschnitten also ordentlich pariert werden,sagt mein polnischer arbeitskollege, ich sag schonend abhaken und zurücksetzen


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Also, meine Vorschläge:

Gut filieren, Fett wegschneiden, Filets in kleine Stücke schneiden, kurz in Mehl wenden, durch einen Bierteig ziehen und goldgelb ausbacken :l

Filets kann man auch gut in Alufolie und Kräutern + eine Zitronenscheibe auf den Grill hauen.

Oder: 

In Kotletts schneiden, min. 7h in 6% Salzlake mit Wacholder, Pfeffer, Dill, Zwiebeln und Koblauch ziehen lassen, orgentlich trocknen und ab in den Rauch :k

Zu allem passt ein leckerer Kräuterdip oder Knofimayonaise, wobei ich zu Räucherfisch eher weniger fette und dominante Saucen bevorzuge und Grill- oder Ofengemüse. Nicht vergessen: Vor, während und nach dem Zubereiten passt ein gutes Bier sehr gut!

#h

Achja: Momentan schmecken die Karpfen noch sehr gut. Je später der Sommer, desto modriger die Karpfen ist an vielen Gewässern meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Köfi83 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Vielen dank für eure Tips.

@dacy

Genau deswegen frage ich ja, momentan werden sie noch nicht so schlecht schmecken. Je länger ich warte desto schlechter wird es.

Dann noch eine Frage, da ich noch nie Karpfen zubereitet habe, wie erkenne ich das Fett (Farbe)?

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Frage, da ich noch nie Karpfen zubereitet habe, wie erkenne ich das Fett (Farbe)?



Ich habe den Verdacht, hier verwechseln einige Leute Karpfen mit Waller. #c

Ich habe bisher gefühlte hundert Karpfen bis 80 cm filetiert und nie irgendwelches Fett weggeschnitten. ;+

Wichtig ist beim Karpfen filetieren das sog. Schröpfen. 

Was ist das? Der Karpfen hat (wie auch Hecht und Weißfische) im Fleisch liegende Y-Gräten. Diese haben keine Verbindung zum Skelett und können nicht einfach entfernt werden. Darum schneidet man die Filets im Abstand von ca. 2mm bis kurz vor die Haut ein (Vorsicht, nicht durchschneiden, sonst erfällt das Filet). Wie das gemacht wird, kannst du dir auch in Videos auf Youtube anschauen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV4OIl5EJ10

Nicht von den schlechten Bewertungen irritieren lassen. Ist genau richtig erklärt. Man muss diese Art der Karpfenzubereitung nicht mögen, aber so wird's halt oft gemacht.

Bei richtig geschröpften Filets sind die Y-Gräten durchschnitten und auch für Kinder ungefährlich. Man spürt sie aber ggf. noch beim Essen (kleine "Gnubbel", auf die man gelegentlich beißt). Diesen Schönheitsfleck bekommt man weg, wenn mann die geschröpften Filets entweder mit Zitronensaft bespritzt und mindestens 3 Stunden im Kühleschrank ruhen lässt oder die Filets in Buttermilch einlegt. Die Gräten werden dabei von der Säure weich gemacht oder zersetzt. Deshalb hilft normale Milch nicht, denn die hat keine Säure.

Die Filets kann man danach nach belieben weiter verarbeiten:
- Als Filets braten
- Filets räuchern (mache ich gern im Räucherkoffer, nach 30 min fertig, lecker zum reinsetzen)
- zu Fischbällchen verarbeiten (durch den Fleischwolf drehen, dann wie Klops zubereiten und braten, meine Kinder prügeln sich um die Dinger)

Was man auch machen kann: sauer einlegen (siehe Rezepte für Brathering im Internet)

Schmeckt alles Klasse.

Und der Kracher schlechthin ist für mich die Ungarische Fischsuppe: http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/fischsuppe+hal%E1szl%E9/Rezepte.html

Mahlzeit |supergri


----------



## Martin_wobbler (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Ich persönlich fand den gebackenen Karpfen immer recht schwer zu verdauen. Ich kenne eigentlich nur 4 mir gut schmeckende zubereitungs Arten.:

1) Karpfen filetieren. Aus Kopf, Flossen und Gräten eine Fischbrühe machen, abgiessen, Fenchel, lauch und Frühlingszwiebel zugeben und nochmal soviel trockenen Weisswein zugeben wie man Brühe hatte. Das ganze köcheln lassen bis der Fenchel weich ist - manchmal gebe ich noch Muscheln aus dem Supermarkt hinzu, aber die sind nur Bonus - von der Platte nehmen und einen Becher Creme Fraiche unterrühren und mit Salz, Pfeffer und Dill abschmecken. Dann Beiseite stellen und leicht abkühlen lassen. 
Während die Suppe etwas abkühlt die Karpfenfilets mit möglichst wenig Fett in der Pfanne durchbraten (nach belieben würzen), mit der Gabel zerpflücken und eventuell vorhandene Gräten entfernen. 
Die Suppe in Schüsseln füllen, eine großzügige Portion Fischfilets hineingeben und mit ein paar rohen Frühlingszwiebelringen garnieren. 

2. Karpfen Blau nach ienen Weihnachtsrezept von Anna Schwarzmann (unter google zu finden - es stand mal im sz magazin). Einzige änderung - den Karpfen nicht am Stück nehmen - dann zuckt er im Topf wie wild - lieber Karpfen Kottlets schneiden (hacken). Ausserdem kann und sollte man den Karpfen wesentlich länger als angegeben im sud lassen - er nimmt immer mehr Geschmack an (ich lasse ihn etwas 45min bei aus Stufe 2/5 - knapp unterm köcheln)-

3. Karpfenfilets aus dem Dünster. Im Dünster Frühlingszwiebelringe auslegen, das Filet drauf positionieren und auf das Filet noch einige Rohe Scheiben Ingwer geben. Alles je nach Dicke 20-25 dünsten lassen. Auf einen Teller geben, großzügig mit sojasosse begiessen. einige Spritzer Sesamöl drüber geben (eventuel auch weißen Sesam zum garnieren). Dazu passt natürlich Reis - wenn man das will.

4. den Karpfen räuchern. Ganz oder in Stücken. Räuchertonnen kosten fast nichts und der Karpfen schmeckt erstaunlich wie feinster Lachschinken. Tatsächlich eine Delikatesse.  

Ach ich muss mal wieder zum Fischhändler |wavey:


----------



## Schabrackentapir (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Räuchern finde ich auch super, ideal für Krapfen um die 3-4 Kilo. Was ich mich nnoch immer frage, ist was man mit den dicken klamotten anfängt. Bisher kriegens die hühner, aber gibts daauch rezepte?


----------



## Köfi83 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

@Naturliebhabr

Vielen Dank sieht doch gut aus wie das da gemacht wird.#6
Beim nächsten Fisch werde ich einfach mal üben.

Danke für eure Tips.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Also ich Schließe mich den Ausführungen von > Naturliebhaber< an !

Ein fränkischer Karpfen hat 5% Fett und damit manchmal weniger als eine Forelle !
fett wird der Fisch erst durchs Bratfett!

Fisch ist auch leicht zu Verdauen, egal welcher weil er arm an Bindegewebe ist!

Zu Rezepten kann ich dieses Buch empfehlen:

"köstliche Karpfen"
ISBN Nr.3-9811857-0-6
Herausgeber: ARGE FISCH im Landkreis Tirschenreuth e.V. - Mähringer Str.7 95643 Tirschenreuth
Gibt es auch normal in jedem guten Buchhandel
Das Buch hat 194 Seiten
Inhalt. Leben des Karpfens seine Verarbeitung mit sehr vielen Rezepten.

Ich kann dass Buch nur empfehlen !


----------



## wobbler68 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Hallo

Ich mache einen Sud aus Essig,Zitrone ,Wasser(eventuell etwas Wein),Zwiebeln und Gewürzen( Heringsgewürz fertig Mix ,oder selbst gemacht)da wird oft experimentiert.:q
Mal mit Chilli`s ,Paprika,verschiedene Curry`s (Thai Red,Madras )Senfkörner,Wacholderbeeren,Lorbeerblätter(frisch),Knobi,und verschiedene Kräuter.

Alles aufkochen dann den Karpfen (Filets ,in Koteletts,in Stücken)dazu geben und noch mal kurz aufwallen lassen(falls die Temp. zu weit abgefallen ist) und dann den Herd ausstellen .Das ganze abkühlen lassen.Dann im Kühlschrank reifen lassen.

Mann hat keinen Fischgeruch in der Küche .

Meine Hunde fressen gebratenen Fisch lieber als alles andere. 
Also bekommen die auch Karpfen Döbel ,Barben .Da wird nichts verschwendet.


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Gondoschir (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Meine Hunde fressen gebratenen Fisch lieber als alles andere.
> Also bekommen die auch Karpfen Döbel ,Barben .Da wird nichts verschwendet.



Wenn ich dir bis nach Hause hinterher laufe und belle...
Behälst Du mich dann?


----------



## wobbler68 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Wenn du in dem Korb schläfst!


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Hallo Mods, hoffe der Link ist ok, ansonsten bitte löschen. 

Hier ein Klasse Tip (Anleitung) zum Schröpfen von Karpfen (und natürlich anderen Fischen):
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=73390

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Super Idee! Danke für den link!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Gern geschehen #h


----------



## patricka1982 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

1. Frikadellen machen...!!!

Fisch filletieren 
Haut entfernen 
durch den Wolf drehen...
Mit Ei, Brötchen und Gewürzen versehen 
Frikadellen Formen 
leicht mehlieren und ausbacken...

Gewürze bei mir:

Meersalz
Pfeffer
Dill
Chiliflocken
Knobi

Kommen immer Super an, sogar vom Grill!

Kollegen haben nich mal geglaubt das es Fisch iss...lach...

2. auch geiles Rezept Bratwurst

dazu einen Brandteig ansetzen
abkühlen lassen durch den Wolfgedrehten Karpfen untermengen
würzen nach eigenem Geschmack

empfohlene Gewürze:

Chilipuver
Salz 
Pfeffer
Dill
Knobi
Paprika

Würste in Klarsichfolie Formen und mit Alufolie umwickeln
Das ganze dann in heißem Wasser ca 10-15 min Kochen 
Würste rausnehmen und abkühlen lassen und auspacken
anschließend in der Pfanne Goldbraun Braten lassen


----------



## roki (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Hallo,
habt ihr schon mal Karpfenpörkelt probiert?
Ich finde im Moment das ungarische Kochbuch nicht, es wird aber doch bestimmt ein paar geben die das können.
Gulasch und Pörkelt sind sowieso unterschiedlich, wird nur in Germany so gemacht
Wenn ich das Rezept wieder finde, gebe ich es sofort weiter.

Gruß aus der Opf.


----------



## Derbi17 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Danke Für die Rezepte 

mFG


----------



## Brachsenfan (16. September 2013)

*AW: Wie Karpfen zubereiten?*

Auch noch ein kurzes Rezept von mir:

1. Karpfen schuppen und filetieren

2. Mittelgräte und Bauchgräten entfernen(andere bleiben drin)

Rezept:

2 mittelgroße Karpfenfilets in Saft von 1-3Zitronen(je nach Saftigkeit der Zitronen) mindestens 1std. einlegen.
Während dessen ordentlich Thymian, Olivenkraut(gibs aufm Markt) und Knoblauch wirklich sehr fein hacken.
Filets auf Rost mit eingeöltem Backpapier legen und mit Salz, ordentlich Pfeffer und etwas Paprikapulver würzen.
Dann den Knoblauch, den Thymian und das Olivenkraut ebenfalls auf den Filets verteilen.
Den Ofen auf Flachgrillen(Stufe 3)stellen und vorheizen.
Den Rost mit den Filets in den vorgeheizten Backofen(mittlerer Schiene)schieben und für ca. 30 Minuten grillen.

Dazu gibt es bei mir einen Dip aus Joghurt, ev.Magerquark, Knoblauch, Thymian, Salz und Pfeffer.
Bei den Kräutern kann aber jeder nehmen was er möchte und ich rate auch immer dazu, selbst mit solchen Rezepten zu experimentieren.
So ist auch dieses Rezept bei entstanden.

Dazu passen als Beilage Pellkartoffeln und Salat.

PS: Meine Mutter hat vorher Jahrelang keinen Karpfen mehr gegessen. Seit sie aber diesen Karpfen bei mir probiert hat, ist sie wieder gerne Karpfen. 

Viel Spaß beim nachkochen bzw. experimentieren bzw. zubereiten von Karpfen!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------

